# The God who wasn't there



## sola_gratia (Jan 26, 2006)

www.thegodmovie.com


Anyone seen this yet? I just heard about it today on American Vision's website.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd hate to be standing in these people's shoes...may God have mercy on them.


----------



## Devin (Feb 15, 2006)

I remember hearing about it awhile ago. It seemed like the guy had a huge chip on his shoulder. 

At the end, he goes back to his church school where he was raised. He has an interview with the principal, who thought it was just going to be an interview...instead the guy turns it into a debate. When he leaves, he goes into the sanctuary and points to several spots around the altar where he was "saved" at different times, and the video closes with him saying in front of the altar that he "denies the Holy Spirit" in a rather hate-filled tone.

Mix that with Jesus Seminar "scholarship" and you should get a good idea of what the movie is about.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 15, 2006)

This has sent me into a rage. I'm going to go burn down the KFC. Come on, who's with me? Anyone, anyone, ...... Bueller?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 15, 2006)

The nations raged, but your wrath came, and the time for the dead to be judged, and for rewarding your servants, the prophets and saints, and those who fear your name, both small and great, and for destroying the destroyers of the earth.
Revelation 11:18


----------



## crhoades (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> This has sent me into a rage. I'm going to go burn down the KFC. Come on, who's with me? Anyone, anyone, ...... Bueller?


Burn down whatever you want - but NOT KFC!!! I love that place! Extra crispy...mmmmmm

Sorry memories from growing up in a small town in Kentucky with one of the only restaurants being a KFC...


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 15, 2006)

So KFC is your sacred cow? 

That's the problem with christians. People are going to keep degrading the things we hold dear until we are willing to 'terminate with extreme prejudice'. Those who subscribe to 'the religion of peace' are making us look like a bunch of pathetic nancy boys.

How I miss the days of when we defended the honor of our sister Dinah (Genesis 34). Forcing all the men to get circumcised, then killing them while they were down, plundering all their wives and children and livestock. We used to know how to respond to this sort of thing. Oh for the good ol' days. Well, gotta go, Emeril live is coming on. BAM!!!

[Edited on 2-15-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 15, 2006)

[Edited on 2-15-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## Robin (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> This has sent me into a rage. I'm going to go burn down the KFC. Come on, who's with me? Anyone, anyone, ...... Bueller?



Hey, count me in, B!

Seriously, though....

This is funny, guys - what a bunch of poppycock....this stuff is SOoooo easy to refute. No problemo.

Let's lose the rage, turn on the compassion in the name of Christ, and teach folks like this what the Reformed Faith (the Gospel) *IS*

It's showtime!

Robin 

_Forgiveness is stronger than anger; compassion more powerful than vengeance_


----------



## caddy (Mar 13, 2007)

You know Bob, you just AINT right.... 



BobVigneault said:


> So KFC is your sacred cow?
> 
> That's the problem with christians. People are going to keep degrading the things we hold dear until we are willing to 'terminate with extreme prejudice'. Those who subscribe to 'the religion of peace' are making us look like a bunch of pathetic nancy boys.
> 
> ...


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, I wrote that over a year ago. I was getting ready to go into moderator mode and ask the IDIOT to tone it down. Then I realized it was me.

You are correct Steven, let's give this poor disturbed fellow (me) a pass here. He's (I'm) doing the best with what God gave him to work with but there's areas where his (my) mind has clearly 'done turned 'round the bend'.

(What has me the most concerned is his ability to speak of himself in the third person. That's just creepy.)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 13, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> (What has me the most concerned is his ability to speak of himself in the third person. That's just creepy.)



Bob, You're not alone. Andrew has the same problem sometimes.


----------

